# My dad's 6k gallon pond



## fishbone

Well, an estimate 6k gallon anyway, we suspect it's closer to 7k actually. I set-up a Picasa Slideshow for this, as I figured it'd be easier to share all photos that way.

The first set of 5 pics show off the pond my dad set up while we were living in Minnesota, before moving to Nebraska some years ago and setting up the new one. During that time the koi had to be housed indoors during winter as the water would freeze all the way to the bottom. That pond was up and running for about 3 years. The new pond is older than 5 years by now. The bigger koi are over 7 years old now, they are the first generation my dad had. They're nice, big and healthy [they look a lot smaller in the pics]. Also, since these pictures have been taken I think our population has almost doubled. We definitely have to start selling or giving them away  As you can probably notice the pond starts off shallow, about a foot deep and goes all the way slightly up above one's waist in depth. The koi are in the pond year round, during winter they sit at the bottom in the deep point where temp at the absolute lowest is around 4*C/38*F and the water never freezes. Dad uses a heater/de-icer to keep a hole going to allow proper gas exchanges. Most of the plants come indoors during winter except for the water lilly.

My dad's pond, his pride and joy.


----------



## Gump

What are the dimentions of the pond?


----------



## Christine

wow very nice!


----------



## fishbone

Gump, the shape is kinda irregular but it's about 28 feet long, 17 wide and 3 and a half feet deep at the deepest point, right where the waterfall is.
As soon as we get some warm weather here in Nebraska and some sun, I'll try and get more pics.


----------



## Lydia

Tell your Dad he did a terrific job!! Both of those ponds are beautiful!


----------



## cheesy feet

Our ponds 12000 -14000 gallons hehe:lol: .but we havn't decorated it due to the cost,we have nearly done mos tof it though


----------



## Gump

cheesy feet said:


> Our ponds 12000 -14000 gallons hehe:lol: .but we havn't decorated it due to the cost,we have nearly done mos tof it though



So you have a big puddle?...:chair:


----------



## lochness

it looks like it's heart shaped  

awesome pond!


----------



## djdedeo0

Wow, very nice. Looks like he put some work into it. My folks are building a new house. They at the almost about to retire age and he plans on building a pond.


----------



## Pac-Man

Wow that is really something! Have any idea of the other things that live in it, anything in the line of frogs, etc.?


----------



## fishbone

Yep, I know we have at least 5 or 6 frogs, everytime I walk around the pond they jump right in. My cat even caught one once and showed it off to everyone by parading it all over our house. I managed to save the poor little critter uninjured amazingly and released it back in the pond.


----------



## gdwb10101

I'm not a huge supporter of freshwater or ponds, but it is very beautiful. I've only seen one other that could compare. It was a "GIANT" pond in central texas designed after a japanese garden. AMAZING, but sry no pictures.


----------



## Guest

What do you mean you're not a "supporter" of freshwater and ponds?


----------



## Pac-Man

He probably meant "fan" and said supporter for lack of a better word.


----------



## fishbone

I've updated the album, if anybody cares at all.


----------



## Guest

Very nice work! I'm jealous 

Btw, I have a cat that looks JUST like that one.


----------



## Buggy

That's so beautiful it makes me want to cry. I could sit on that bench with a book forever. Thats exactly what I need for my chinese shark. I don't suppose your dad would want to adopt him?


----------



## joe kool

I'm sure if you could get it to Nebraska they would ... :lol: probably best to wait till at least springtime though 

Very nice pond ... I hope to have a large pond once I get out of the military ... by large I mean a few acres of water but we'll see


----------



## fishbone

Would that shark be able to stick it out during winter though?


----------

